# AMD turbo core - wie kann man das  nutzen

## Erdie

Moin moin,

wie bekommt man es eigentlich hin, dass der  turbe core Funktionalität genutzt wird? Ich habe einen FX 4300 und der  läuft unter Last immer auf 3,8 GHz. IMHO sollten doch keine speziellen Treiber nötig sein, dass das funktioniert, oder?

weihnachtliche Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

An sich sollte es unabhängig vom OS funktionieren.

Wobei es zum teil im bios de/aktiviert werden kann.

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cpu-freq/boost.txt

Und je nach verwendetem tool für die anzeige der cpu frequenz zeigt diese nicht an ob turbo core aktiv ist oder nicht:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/459788/how-to-enable-amd-turbo-core-on-ubuntu-14-04

----------

## Erdie

Hmm .. kann sein, dass mir die Anzeige eine Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat. Ich probiers mal mit /proc/cpuinfo ..

----------

## py-ro

Davon ab dürfen dafür auch nicht alle Cores belastet sein, je nachdem was Du laufen hast, wirst also nie was sehen.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau wie py-ro sagte. Wenn du es beim emergen nutzt und alle Kerne belastest, dann wirst du es nicht merken. Setz mal -j1 und schau, was dann passiert.

----------

## Erdie

Ich starte eine single thread prozess z. B. gzip und schaue mit das Ergebnis an.

----------

## arfe

Über was wird hier eigentlich geschrieben? Um zu sehen wieviele Cores benutzt werden bzw wie sie ausgelastet sind, sehe ich mir das mit htop oder xosview an.

Das wird dann visuell wunderbar dargestellt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es geht um den Turbo. Einzelne Kernel können höher takten als nominell angegeben, wenn es die Wärmeentwicklung zulässt. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass nicht alle Kerne aktiv sind. Und da schaut Erdie gerade, ob das bei ihm funktioniert.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit  gzip  eine Gigabyte Datei komprimiert und dabei /proc/cpuinfo beobachtet . Ein core geht auf 3,8 GHz aber mehr konnte ich nicht sehen. Aber egal, er läuft auch so .. frohe Weihnachten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Läuft das bei AMD in etwa so wie der Intel TurboBoost? Bei letzterem kann ich mittels conky immer sehr schön sehen wenn Kerne über 3,2 GHz getaktet wrden (Geht manchmal bis 3, :Cool: . Das sollte doch mit AMD auch gehen, oder?

----------

